# Science and paranormal - Telepathy works???



## VictorNeuro (Nov 4, 2011)

Where is scientific evidence for paranormal? There is evidence for telepathy 
( Vinko Rajic telepathy-vinko-rajic.blogspot.com and maybe Uri Geller ) 
and few other really strong cases . Some Universities ( University of California , University of Southampton , Edinburgh University 
and some others) make research on but they do not make research on 
really people that can use telepathy, strange , why? 
The Pentagon's Defense Advance Research Projects Agency (DARPA) is currently developing technology that will allow soldiers of 
the future to communicate via telepathic mind signals. It is a program program called Silent Talk.

Some showman offer ( James Randi ) 1000000$ for any paranormal evidence, but Randi is just talking but do not want
to talk to some really telepath.
Vinko Rajic can use telepathy and some other things , many people know about it. They make some 
paranormal telepathic show in Sweden and Norway with Vinko. 
Show is organized by some bustard - idiot media there and some dirty perverts Croats.

CIA's "remote viewing" , "Stargate Project", give some evidence but that could be just a bluff. 
Guys that worked on that project talk like idiots , why?

Grigori Rasputin is very good evidence for paranormal , he could use "mind control", he has been murdered
because his attempt to take over Russia.

Can it be that some Schizophrenics are just telepathic, many Schizophrenic believe in telepathy. 
Schneider's symptoms of the first rank are similar to telepathy. Brain signals can travel on very long distance
and if some people can connect each other for short time then they can make each other "Schizophrenic".

This could be something for physics to think about. If you have one person like Vinko Rajic and you use telepathy 
with him and you take all distances on which you could send and receive from him , I think it would be possible 
to find out what kind of waves transmit telepathy. Placing telepathic person under different kind of metal shield could
make it possible to find out what kind of waves transmit telepathy.

OK, what you think how can telepathy work? What kind of waves transmit it or is it some strange quantum theory behind it.

Please ask your smart friend about this?


----------



## VictorNeuro (Nov 4, 2011)

Please resend this to other people , many people together can solve this tragedy, please suport this letter of Vinko Rajic,
help to find out what is this about:
I am maybe the only really telepathic person in the world. You should not think that I could be Schizophrenic.

STOP PSYCHO TERROR ON ME , PSYCHOPATS ARE PSYCHO KILLING ME, I AM TOTALY MAD OF PSYCHO TORTURE.

Can you please resend this email to other scientists, please save me of this terror.
Can you please give me advice , what I can do against gang that torture me for last 10 Years.
They cost me all important things in my life for last 10 years.
I can not pay back money to CSN, I am this winter going to finish on the street.
I have to get polisen to start arresting them.
Academic degree, job, marriage, sex, pleasure, homeland... and all other things , I have nothing and they talk to me using telepathy:
- "you lost everything and I get paid, they paid me every day and you losing your life time"
- "you future wife is fu__ing someone else and you are mas__rbating and living single"

HEHEH, you suck, I get big money for it, ...

I can exchange voice, video, smell, people can move small move muscles on my body from distance up to few kilometer and much more
and all messages from me are transmitted to big number of people so I am a Mental Radio.
One of the most advanced things I can do is to talk brain to brain and it is very fascinating,
works 100% all the time and it is really talk direct to brain.

I never found any document about any other existing person in human history like myself, but
science never did serious research on me and I actually did not exist in world of science.
I could easy give evidence for telepathy.Maybe some of Neurologist or scientist
could help me or is maybe interesting to make research on my phenomena.

What I find most fascinating my telepathy is nearly identical what Schizophrenics experiences.
They can get voice, videos and smell, I can transmit voice , video and smell using telepathy.
People can connect my brain in such a way that they are like running my thinking, it is like you connect
some ones head and when you think he fill it like he is thinking, difficult to explain.
When someone connect me he can think own thoughts inside my brain and that is exact what Schizophrenics are
talking about "delusional thinking". 
My telepathy manifest itself exact like "Schneider's first-rank symptoms". 
Very fascinating but some people found some very fuj person to run
thoughts in my head and that's really nightmare. That person has very good knowledge in psycho terror , probably he learn how to
psycho break people in war camps in Bosnia.

Person they finance is suported by some psyckopat Church or Swedish and Norwegian media. 
I think sh-it pervert is receiving information how to find me of that sh-it pervert new Church. 
I do not know what kind of network they use to collect money and how they find me. 
I was in Tibet and Africa and in remote part of Tibet and Africa they could't find me but Europa and Australia they find me
and they send sh-it pervert to place where I am to terroroze me.

What I want to tell is that I think that is very big mistake not to take me seriously and make research with me and stop using me
for creating some idiot show in which my life is just getting vested and some idiots find employment.
I think that some of "Schizophrenics" are just receiving from some person from very long distance.

They are few important differences, moving small muscles on my body and sex.
People can tell me that they are going to move some small muscle on my body and really move it.
One of most fascinating things is pen-is erection. It is possible to get my penis erected from distance any time ,
it means I can have sex forever and very intensive , something like Tantra.

I am working on to get asylum for USA and some other states, maybe they are going to stop this mad terror on me.
I have very bad problem in Sweden, bad that Swedish do not understand how miserable my life is
or they understand but not care. 
Swedish polisen just ignore this, they could easy stop this, they could call my ex. Lisa Herne from Halmstad
and she could give them informations on peoples working on this.
I think Swedish police think this is show and I am psycho torrturized for 10 Years or I do not understand what
is wrong with police department in Sweden.

Problem is that for the last 10 Years they paid some very offul person to terrorize me from distance 
using telepathy. Problem is that that person found mad fun , something like guards in concentration camps.
People they employ is probably are homosexual, shit, anal perverts with very good knoalage in psycko terror.
Typically Bosnians contrecations cam guard, really nigtmare there.

Terror: 
1. I am Software developer and i have to contrecate on my work but he is spending all day long talking to me
15-17 hours a day and he is using tactics of psycho terror, usually used on war prisoners in concentration camps
in Bosnia. He wake me up any time in the night just to psycho break me.

2. Diarrhea problem. He can move muscles in my stomach and he do it all the time, he is in distance of few kilometer day and
night and terrorizing my stomach. He or group of shit perverts is working
day and night around me on it.
At the end my stomach is really not working and I have eating problems and 
can get diarrea. I am getting to look similar to war prisoner. 
He like to watch me go to the toilet and he talk to me all the time when I sitt in the 
toilet, those people are toatal dirty shit perverts.
And than he is joking , "hehe you are thin, you have no chance in fighting me."
"You just try to atack me I am efficient going to hit you in the head and send into coma".
Problem is that he keep distance of few kilometer and I have no chance to find out who he/she is.

3. Stalking and no privacy. He is stalking on me day and night , in shower, toilet, when doing my
intimacy things and more. He has no respect for privacy. Dirty perverts.

Right what I know :
- someone can communicate with me using telepathy
- some percent of people can receive telepathic messages of me
- some people started money collecting and they collected big money
- money has been collected in Sweden, Norway and few other places
- it should be illegal money transfer in size of 250 000 - 600 000 Euro , also illegal paiments to shit perverts
( what is really interesting they do not care about "illegal money transfer", "illegal paiments to terrorize someone", 
"illegal cash transfers",
they do not care that I am going to call police and tell them this . )

What kind of people is transfering hunderts of tousend Euro and using it to terrorize someone and just do 
not care for police and Justice.

Right-- when I tell them "live me alone, I am going to inform police about this they do not care"
And what they do is: illegal money transfer, illegal work, stalking, psycko terror ...
But they do not care for Justice. How can this be possible? Someone is advertising crime or what??

- money is used to pay people to stalk on me and to terrorize my stomach and other psycho terror
- people working on this are Croats, Bosnians and Swedish some of them are for sure Swedish citizens, they are living
on social money and receiving cash payments for time with me.
Someone has paid few hundred thousand in cash to some shit perverts to terrorize me.
shit perverts has a time, they can spend day after day in distance to me and terrorize me.
They do not care for fighting with me or they do not care for Police or justice.
It sounds like some people has paid Russian rullet to me and you know you can find shit perverts for such a "job".

- Total Cruel terror started in Oslo, they spoke Croatia language. I traveled to Croatia and tried to find out what they want
but with no success. They terrorize my stomach and I decided to move as far as possible.
I though after some short time they are going to run out of money and they can not have time to spend it with me.
Well, they have time and money.
I bought ticket to Australia Working Holiday Visa , I worked for 12 Months on different farms under the same kind of
terror,
you can think what a terror is to work in 44 Celsius with bad stomach on the farm but I had no choice, I needed money.

After I traveled In Asia and Africa but they are after me. At the end i thought I could succeed ,
I get office work in New Zealand
Software Developer for Xebidy but then they paid some psycho to psycho terrorize me
15-18 hours a day and some alkoholic to attack me. I could not keep my job. 
It is just incredible , they spend over 15 hours a day 7 days a week
on to terrorize me.

Now I am in Europe, looking for job but bad problem is they are day and night after me.

Bad stomach and they are keeping me awake up to 3:00 night and they wake me after and talk and talk...

It is like Bosnians concentration camp going live in Europe and mad people accepted that to me.
They are talking about some big money they are going to give to me after this terror.
Like they are going to take 10-20 Years of my life and promising me to give me some big money after.
Right , I am telepathic, they collected some big money and they finance some mad psycho to terrorize me. 
Question of time before me or some of them is going to be killed. 
Also mad terror show live in Europe going for 10 Years and police do not take any action.

I was thinking I could be very good for medical research or similar in USA. 
Maybe I can be to use for something very good and not for this mad , cruel psycho terror.

You know Swedish accepted to some mad person to joke me to death.

================================================================================
==== I send this letter to those people but they just ignore : ==========
================================================================================
Cecilia Olausson, åklagaradministratör
Riksenheten för polismål i Malmö

and to :

Polismyndigheten i Stockholms Län
106 75 Stockholm
Telefon: 114 14
[email protected]

Svaret formulerat i samråd med
Lars Ivarsson
Enhets chef
Polisens kontaktcenter i Stockholms län

Johanna Freund Franzén
Polisens kontaktcenter i Stockholms län 
============================================================

One person is psycko breacking me to madnes to kill myself,
to kill him or someone else. Do you understand that? Is is crime for you to finance this?

2:43 my latst night

Situation is terrific, this person is TOTAL psycho breaking me. I have no job no income no accommodation. 
If I find work again and have to work it is going to be very difficult , he is just psycho terrorizing me and I can not sleep of this. He is psycko breaking me from morning to 3:00 - 3:30 night. I do not understand where they find this person and this person is not afreid to do this agains me and he is psycko terorizing me like he is in some TOTAL hate on me . It is like I kiled his family in Bosnia and he want to give me back . 
Person they financing is typical man from Bosniens nightmare.

This is just one example what is he talking to me all the time( he is using
that kind of offul way to talk like Serb contractions camp guard to create total "Förnedring " .
"Förnedring " in the most offull way. 
Usually result of such a tactic is that people kill them self or go to mad attac on person that terrorize them. 
Just Balkans can do it in such a way that mad Nazi are just a nice guys compared to them. 
I just do not understand what is the reason that they use this against me.
I hope you find it out before is to late.

Person employed to follow me and terrorize is talking this to me all day long:

- "you lost everything and I get paid, they paid me every day and you losing your life time"
- "you future wife is fucking someone else and you are masturbating and living single" I can not 
have girlfriend if shit pervert is around. I do not think many girls would accept to be watched
in that way. It is problem I am getting 37 and i am single. Is this show and is this cool?
Those people are efficient keeping me single for over 10 years. 
- "you are old and you are never going to have young girlfriend"
- "I have destroyed the most important part of your life 28 - 37"
- "You have to marry someone that some gay was fucking all the time before and you have no life"
- "You want to fuck someone wife, what if you fuck some girl than you are fucking someones future wife,
better you not sex. You can fuck someone future wife if you fuck. You do not fuck I am stalking on you
you do not fuck and you do not fuck someone future wife" . He or group of people is repeiting this
to me all day long. I have this story 1 000 000 times. Please SAVE me of this psyckopath.

- " you suck, you have to watch young people to enjoy your life and you not"
- he is very happy to remember me that my future girlfriend when she was young had sex and 
I was single and masturbating just because he was stalking and following me . Also 
she enjoyed sex life, I was masturbating and living single and now I have to marry as old some
old girl . I had no life but she had. And this person working on this is getting big amount of money
to destroy my life and to tell me how happy is he with all money he get and with my misery.

- "You doing to your self , way do you terrorize yourself."
- He is adding all kind of very oful things all days long and he can telepathic talk for 
15 hours a day. 
- what is just told me : " I am going to continue this stalking and talking until
you start praying for money" . He also want me to pray for money. 
- he was stalking on me before and collecting information, this is brutal attack on someone privacy. 
- he is really using standard way of psycho terror used by concentrations camp guards in Bosnia.

You know you can find way how to terrorize people, that is standard tactics psycho of terror from Balkans , and 
probably second world war. Some mad people collected money and sepaloid person that is really using
oful kind of psycho terror on me. You know there are different ways of brutally psycho terrorize people,
some of those methods was used in Yugoslav civil war. They mostly go out over someone relationship
and destroying someone economy and after they use to tell you what they did against you. 
It is story about well proven psycho terror used in ethnical cleansing in Bosnia.

I need help of people that know what is this about and remove shit pervert of me.
I want back to my normal life. I should have right to job, accommodation and relationship as any other 
normal person. If someone can public collect money to finance someone to destroy all that for me
than I am really questionering do you think it is OK???????

If someone go on you to destroy your relationship, your carrier and that you lose your accommodation and
group of people go for it to public collect money to finance this and belive this is show. 
Someone must be very mad to transfer money to psychopaths and allow them to do this against me.

Please I need help, I want to get this person to live me in peace and those people financing this kind of
terror to stop doing this again me.

THIS TERRIBLE CRIME AND I LOST OVER 10 YEARS BECAUSE OF THIS.

I need advice what to do with this.

OK, this is just short in Croatian language what I have to listen for last 6-7 Years day after day.
I hope you have some ex. Jugoslav that know about this kind of terror and I hope he/she can explaine to 
you what is this about.

, jesi lupina
auto , razbio auto
jebo ti zenu , pusis , pusis dane zivota ja sam placen, anglican
7 ipol godina dobio para da te mucim
izivljavam se na tebi , dozivljaj pravim, pravim promjenu , sve ti isto
smrsavio , proljev ti pravim, da se bijemo , da te progonim, oce ljudi da te progonim,
skup sam , tebi sam skup , 12 godina zivota, nesrica .
ispastas dane zivota, ljudi me placaju, tebi nema zivota
skupili smo pare da te mucim
ajde se potuci s nekim , napadni nekoga drugoga
("komentar od mene : imitiranje glasova od ljud oko mene ")
lezeran sam, naslonjen na ruku pa mislim 
Zapeo sam ti , zapeo sam ti u guzici a neko drugi ti je 
zapeo buducoj zeni 
Sreco od zivota , kako te mucim. crkni od muke
sad se sjecas 
nistim te , nistacenje, evo ti promjena , najbolje godine zivota sam ti uzeo
sve ti pravim , pravim , uzivam ti na muci
odrzo sam te, a neko ti drugi buducu zenu 
kako ti je jebo zenu buducu, fantasiraj to , uzivam ti u tome , on ti uziva
uzitak , uzivam ti , uzitak , mene placaju da te mucim.
Pogresno si shvation, bog te ubio, shvacas, uzivamo o tebi , zena ti pobacuje,
sacekaj malo, cekaj , ubij se , zivote , ocajo , ocaj , ocaj 
evotiga, odlezi, jebo te zivot, zivota 
Pravda, na tebe preko tebe. pravda pravda na tebe preko tebe
kidam te prokidam te, odvaljujem to od zivota
primrciga , mrcim te ( and he at the same time move muscles in my anal , telepathic - and pres shit out of me)
Zare, izdrkao si se, neko ti zenu jebe , gluposti , 
posljecemo pricat, poslje ces guziti, namore, nemas cure
4 godine mene placaju, azina , gazim te, bog te ubio , nemas zivota
ubicu te, podliscica, kako mu je zenu pojebusio, nemoze izdrzat, pobacio 
sve mu ljepo, nema cure, zuri, zurba , rajetnije 
majku svoju svrsio 
Unistili smo ti zivot da ti kazem ja sam zaradio a ti izgubio
jebo to bog majku 
is this that we playing mad and police department allarmed
buramn ti stomach. neko ti zeni buducoj bura
skupili smo para, nemoze natkat 
osamdeset hiljada , poludi , osovine , sta ti radim 
7 i pol godina on drka , osilio se, a ti jadan drka 
neko mu je radion, privatnici 
gospoine jebo te zivot , castimo se s parama 
sledece godine zivi , kako je , lipo pozivio 
7 godina nako odvaljuje , radusaaaa 
staces nekome jebavat, neka tebi jebaju , pusis
koliko si izdrkao, neko ti jebe, odlazi, prdni
silly tragedy, suacide, kill your self, glavom od zid
ja sam velik, ajde ako me nadjes, ja ti citam misli
pricaj me o toj ljubavi, 7 godina nisi jebavo, neko te ubija u glavu
u glavu, nemoj jebavat neko ti jebe, uziva ti
8 godina , zivcani udar, zivote, pravim ti
mala stanka u tvojemu zivot , jare jedno sugavo, namucio sa te , jesi mrsav
dobro si se shitio, jebo majku, nemas pojma kako pusis, pusis budalo glupa
gluposti, zivota, smislio , redaljku, absolutly nothing 
zafrkajem ga, njumene, njumanji , zadrkajes se, bog te ubio , cisto , dobro je sve
bog te ubio. mad , boze ti lipi sacuvaj , boze sta mu napravi, govno
nesto mu radi , ponizava ga, poludio, dusevno ga muci , zivot mu trosi
prda , prdi, aj se poseri , zivota, najbolje mu godine, strasim ga se 
nemam kulturu, napravio, sudeti , ostario, osam godina, sta mu radimo, muce ga , odlazi
gonim te, pratim te, sedam i pol godina mene placaju, odlezi zivota, vukova,
najvege govno pojio, sedam godina nema zivota, umoran , svedana , dosadan , osoran
cupam ti pare, jebo mater, primoza, povrati, majbolje smo ti godine zivota unistili, popusi
osam godina mu napravio zivota, ostario, nije mi zao niti progonjenja niti zivota
ubicu ga uglavu, napije se, ganja, ceputica, mater mu njegovu. 
najbolje zivota, ceka ja mu se osvecujem, naj mu gori, nema me gorega , pih 
vruca mu picka , zaliva , bicuna , tuca mu zenu, ljudi moju gure, kure
osam godina nema cure, izvlacim mu ga, privrte, samo pivaj bog te mazo,
zagulio zivota, zivot mu pokazao, jebo majku svoju, ima ljudi, rovisce. 
Prikacio sam mu se, ajde izadji, 
mi samo vako, ti tritis mord, ja samo vako, lud sam, nema zivota
7 i pol godina uzeo sam ti zivota , babuna, studente, ucim te , jebem to uglavu
nema puse, mrsav je bog te neubio, nema zivota, fakultet , smjesan , timar , imar , mekinja 
pusacu, sily kurcina, koliko si ga puta izdrko, evo ti govana

Telepathic person!!
Vinko Rajic


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

Ok maybe I'll read that reply later

I think some telepathy, people being more sensiive to energy exits, but I don't think it's related to schiz.


----------

